# Wasserkühlung in Fractal Define R5



## hugo-03 (10. September 2016)

*Wasserkühlung in Fractal Define R5*

hi möchte gerne auf Wakü wechseln da ich auch gerne übertakte, zu erst soll es die Grafikkarte sein und später auch mal die CPU (aber erst nach den Wechsel auf DDR4 usw.)

Grundsätzlich habe ich mir folgenden Zusammenbau überlegt, wo bei ich "willkürlich" die Kompetenten ausgewählt habe.

Oben soll dann die Kompakt Waku mit anderen Lüftern rein und unten dann der Eigenbau, wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin wo dann die Pumpe hin soll, das Bild unten ist aus der Anleitung zum Gehäuse.

wie gesagt bin ich in dem Bereich Anfänger, freue mich über jeden Input 
4 be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140mm (BL065)
1 EK Water Blocks EK-FC R9-390X TF5, Nickel/Acetal
1 Alphacool Repack Laing DDC 5.25" Single Bay Station (45170/15165)
1 Aqua Computer aquastream Ultimate (41108)
1 EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream CE 280
1 Corsair Hydro Series H115i (CW-9060027-WW)


----------



## Combi (10. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in Fractal Define R5*

hi,wenns geht ,nehm dickere radiatoren,die 45er sind was knapp an kühlleistung,bei dem wenigen platz.
und anstatt der teichpumpe,würde ich eine laing ddc 1t plus nehmen.
die optik ist etliche male ansprechbarer ,es gibt modding-tops in etlichen ausführungen,viel kleiner,bei gleicher oder stärkerer leistung,
waagerecht oder hochkant verbaubar,oder sogar mit aufsatz-agb,wenn man es will.
anstatt dem schlecht zu befüllenden slot-agb,nimm einen kleinen röhren-agb,den kannst du hinbauen,wo du willst,muss nur über der pumpe sein.
ausserdem lässt sich der slot-agb nicht komplett befüllen und macht sauerei beim befüllen/nachfüllen.

könnte ungefähr so dann aussehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also nur zb,wo pumpe und agb sitzen können.


----------



## hugo-03 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in Fractal Define R5*

das wäre eine alternative zu den aus dem startpost

4 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-2 (ITR-B14-2)
1 EK Water Blocks EK-FC R9-390X TF5, Nickel/Acetal
1 Watercool Heatkiller CPU Rev. 4.0 Pro vernickelt (18001)
1 Phobya Balancer 250 schwarz
1 Laing DDC-1plus T (41081/6500043)
2 Phobya G-Changer 280 V2


----------



## hugo-03 (10. September 2016)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung in Fractal Define R5*

das hat sich dann erst mal erledigt, mir ist aufgefallen das sapphire 390x nicht das standart PCB hat und ich deswegen keinen Wakü für die Karte finde 
Waku Block fur die Sapphire 390x Nitro - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------

